
Is sugar really that bad for you? - caglarsayin
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/store/10.1111/j.1467-3010.2012.01960.x/asset/j.1467-3010.2012.01960.x.pdf;jsessionid=EDC18BA7F39D121E9BE021D8ACD28145.f04t02?v=1&t=if3x3gp9&s=cbc0f8259059f175a0d4a601fa602d1ac94e0b87
======
claudiug
I don;t know because I cannot read the article

Forbidden

You don't have permission to access
/store/10.1111/j.1467-3010.2012.01960.x/asset/j.1467-3010.2012.01960.x.pdf on
this server.

~~~
dalke
Same here. I was able to find it at
[http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1467-3010.2012....](http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1467-3010.2012.01960.x/pdf)
. The short version is "no", where the baseline for "that bad" is a commentary
in Nature that sugar is toxic.

